# Lockrings: Learning by trying



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Learned something new (or old) today:

I found by trial and error that the old 9-speed freehubs have different threads and lockrings compared to today's freehubs.
So I had to use a 9-speed lockring with my 11speed 12-27 training block on that old porker training wheel. 

BTW: It's a Mavic CXP33 laced with DT competition to a Record 32h hub that once (in '96...) was 8 speed but got a new freehub for 10 speed in '02. Just goes to show that Campagnolo wears in. :thumbsup:


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

kbwh said:


> Learned something new (or old) today:
> 
> I found by trial and error that the old 9-speed freehubs have different threads and lockrings compared to today's freehubs.
> So I had to use a 9-speed lockring with my 11speed 12-27 training block on that old porker training wheel.
> ...


Did it work fine? Have a couple of pairs of Ti axled Record wheels and am going 11 speed soon.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Works fine. If you want 11 tooth compatibility it can probably be obtained with a lathe (I've had that done once). There might be aftermarket lockrings that fit too.

C-40 probably has the complete overview as he usually has, btw. Maybe some warnings too.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

kbwh said:


> Works fine. If you want 11 tooth compatibility it can probably be obtained with a lathe (I've had that done once). There might be aftermarket lockrings that fit too.
> 
> C-40 probably has the complete overview as he usually has, btw. Maybe some warnings too.


Why the need for the lathe? Is the 11T version no good?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You don't need a lathe if you have an 11 t lockring that fits the old 9-speed freehub. I didn't so I had a friend help me reduce the outer diameter of a 12 t ring.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*yes...*

Campy changed the thread diameter from 26 to 27mm back when the oversize aluminum axle design came out. Older hubs with the traditional 10mm axle use the smaller thread.

I've used a steel lockring with an 11 speed cassette, but I did noticed that it didn't have the same "notchy" feeling as it was tightened. It never came loose though.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Thanks, C-40*

I noticed that the old steel lockring (27mm) says tighten to 50 Nm, whereas the new alloy (28mm/11 speed) says tighten to 40 Nm. My recent DT Swiss (240s hub) lockring says 30 Nm.

Is there really any reason to tighten any of them to more than 30 Nm?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

kbwh said:


> I noticed that the old steel lockring (27mm) says tighten to 50 Nm, whereas the new alloy (28mm/11 speed) says tighten to 40 Nm. My recent DT Swiss (240s hub) lockring says 30 Nm.
> 
> Is there really any reason to tighten any of them to more than 30 Nm?


The original lockrings were steel so were designed to take that setting to ensure that they didn't work loose. Alloy can't be tightened to the same level as it is not as strong hence the lower recommendation. The DT Swiss one I have is less chunky than the Campag 11 one I think so that may explain the lower torque setting.


----------

